# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Congressman Thomas Massie turns down Congressional pension and healthcare program

## Gage

Thomas Massie 2012.

----------


## Adrock

Looks like he is already laying some solid groundwork for a future campaign.

----------


## kathy88

*sniff* our boy.

----------


## phill4paul

Linky to an article or something? Helps with the sharing.

----------


## Gage

> Linky to an article or something? Helps with the sharing.


It came from the man himself, so, no.

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## phill4paul

> It came from the man himself, so, no.


  Sounds like he needs a publicist or press secretary.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

press release?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

he also said he turned down all of the medical benefits.

----------


## Confederate

> he also said he turned down all of the medical benefits.


Damn, I was going to as him to claim me as a dependent child (according to Obamacare, people are children until they're 26).

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Damn, I was going to as him to claim me as a dependent child (according to Obamacare, people are children until they're 26).


Aren't you in Spain?

----------


## klamath

Good job Thomas.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I think we've got another Mr. No.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> he also said he turned down all of the medical benefits.


Where did he say this?

----------


## Smart3

Did Amash do the same in the past?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> Did Amash do the same in the past?


I directly asked Amash about this and he tapdanced around the question and eventually said he was taking the pension plan and benefits. Oh well, not everyone can be perfect.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> Where did he say this?


I talked with him tonight.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I talked with him tonight.


Thank you. It just seemed that people were randomly saying Massie this and Massie that with zero evidence.

----------


## tsai3904

> Thank you. It just seemed that people were randomly saying Massie this and Massie that with zero evidence.


He made the pledge before the primary.

http://mycn2.com/politics/massie-use...at-2-opponents

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Not to rain on the parade, but Thomas isn't hurting for money. It's a nice gesture, but I'd be more impressed if it were someone like Joe Walsh (in debt, past due child support payments) turning down the pension and healthcare program.

----------


## Smart3

> I directly asked Amash about this and he tapdanced around the question and eventually said he was taking the pension plan and benefits. Oh well, not everyone can be perfect.


Further proof Massie is the true wielder of the Matrix of Leadership.

----------


## 1836

> Not to rain on the parade, but Thomas isn't hurting for money. It's a nice gesture, but I'd be more impressed if it were someone like Joe Walsh (in debt, past due child support payments) turning down the pension and healthcare program.


I am very impressed with Massie's gesture, but Amash may be thinking more of his family's well-being by accepting those benefits. I would not be too upset with Justin about this; he didn't create the system, and he would vote to overturn it if it came up.

Ron Paul collects social security.

----------


## 1836

Apparently participation is mandatory...

http://www.lvrj.com/news/heck-seeks-...159510195.html

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I directly asked Amash about this and he tapdanced around the question and eventually said he was taking the pension plan and benefits. Oh well, not everyone can be perfect.


Members elected to the House after 2003 are not allowed to decline their pensions.  Apparently Ron Paul was making them look bad, so they passed a law. 

https://www.congress.gov/108/plaws/p...-108publ83.pdf

SEC. 104. (a) Section 8401(20) of title 5, United States Code, is amended by striking the semicolon at the end and inserting the following: ‘‘, and who (in the case of an individual who is a Member of the House of Representatives, including a Delegate or Resident Commissioner to the Congress) serves as a Member prior to the date of the enactment of the Legislative Branch Appropriations Act, 2004;’’

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/5/8401

(20) the term “Member” has the same meaning as provided in section 2106, except that such term does not include an individual who irrevocably elects, by written notice to the official by whom such individual is paid, not to participate in the Federal Employees’ Retirement System, and who (in the case of an individual who is a Member of the House of Representatives, including a Delegate or Resident Commissioner to the Congress) serves as a Member prior to the date of the enactment of the Legislative Branch Appropriations Act, 2004;

----------


## osan

Leading by example.

Outstanding.

----------

